# Whats your favorite wine? Commercial or homeade.



## dessertmaker (Oct 18, 2013)

I know this is winemakingtalk. But with all the wine snobbery there has GOT to be some amazing knowledge of great commercial wines here as well.

Maybe this is the wrong place for this thread, maybe one already exists. If I'm out of line then hey I'm out of line. But I am really excited about my wife's birthday present tonight. And I intend to share my excitement.




THIS is her favorite wine of all time. It was the first wine I ever found that she actually enjoyed drinking. She loved it. I never found the bottle again except at Olive Garden which is an hours drive from our house. Then this year it popped up at albertsons.




And this is a very close second. Neither one is a ritzy $100 bottle. 1 is $10 the other is $12. But man do they make her smile!

And tonight I'm coming home with BOTH!

Either one is guaranteed to make those panties drop. Together, the effect should be scary! Muahahaha!

I intend to write a short review on each of them and post it here. In the meantime, what's your favorite commercial wine? And why? What's your favorite home creation? Brewed by you or someone else?


----------



## seth8530 (Oct 18, 2013)

The best made wine I have ever had was a 2009 vintage Ramey Chardonnay from Sonoma Coast. Chard is not my favorite of all wine in the world, but drinking that wine made me a believer and even inspired me to make 12 gallons of chard this fall.


----------



## GreginND (Oct 18, 2013)

I like Ramey also. But asking what my favorite wine is is like asking me which is my favorite child. I love wine and learn something from every single one I taste.


----------



## sour_grapes (Oct 18, 2013)

The best wine I have ever had in my life was a Zenato Amarone. It was incredible -- a different experience than I had ever had before. (I won the $75 bottle in a charity event!) I actually took up kit winemaking in order to get an affordable supply of Amarone!

My favorite wine for essentially every day consumption is Seven Deadly Zins.


----------



## dessertmaker (Oct 18, 2013)

Anybody ever try either of these?

Ice wines... For $40.... From Canada?!


----------



## cpfan (Oct 18, 2013)

I believe that the Inniskillin ice wine was the first ice wine that I ever tasted (probably about 18-20 years ago). I think the Vidal, but back then there was only one version so I don't think the variety was labelled. The first ice wine kit that I ever made was tried beside an Inniskillin ice wine. My recollection is that we felt that the Inniskillin one was better but not by much. The kit made about 11,000 ml (11 litres) and the Inniskillin was 375ml, making the kit much more cost effective.


----------



## Dugger (Oct 18, 2013)

I've had the Inniskillin Riesling ice wine and it was very good; a decadent way to finish off a special meal dessert!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 18, 2013)

A 1995 Opus One. I had to sit down after my first sip. 
The body, the complexity, the balance, it was simply incredible!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 18, 2013)

I was given a bottle of Purple Angel (Carmenere/Petite Verdot) several months back. That's the last commercial wine that really made me say "Wow!". I also had my first Chateaneuf du Pape recently and was very pleased with it. Just picked 4 up from WTSO last week, so I'm looking forward to trying more of them. 

Homemade stuff? Most of mine is really too young yet, but my Red Mountain Cabernet and Eclipse Sauv Blanc are probably my two favorites so far.


----------



## dessertmaker (Oct 18, 2013)

cpfan said:


> I believe that the Inniskillin ice wine was the first ice wine that I ever tasted (probably about 18-20 years ago). I think the Vidal, but back then there was only one version so I don't think the variety was labelled. The first ice wine kit that I ever made was tried beside an Inniskillin ice wine. My recollection is that we felt that the Inniskillin one was better but not by much. The kit made about 11,000 ml (11 litres) and the Inniskillin was 375ml, making the kit much more cost effective.



What are they like? Semi sweet? Smooth?


----------



## Rocky (Oct 18, 2013)

That is a tough one. Without naming a Vineyard, I would have to ago with a 1997 or 2007 Brunello di Montalcino as my commercial favorite. For the wines that I have made, my 2010 Ricetta di Stefano (3:1 blend of Zinfandel to Muscat) would be high on my list. My "Gourmet Select" from 2011 (a 2:1 blend of Sangiovese to Nebbiolo) would be a close second.


----------



## Elmer (Oct 18, 2013)

I am not that picky and will drink my way through almost anything, but Malbec (last bottle I had tasted like DIRT).

I like Jacobs Creek Shiraz, which was recommended to my by a buddy who bartended at the Brooklyn Yacht club (fancy expensive place). The wine itself no so expensive.

But then again I dont really drink store bought. If I dont drink my own, I drink beer!

My wife is the wine drinker, currently drinking:
Mark West Pinot Noir.
Smoking Look Pinot Noir
Williamette Pinot Noir 

(sense a pattern?)


----------



## jswordy (Oct 18, 2013)

Southern Oak Wines Norton, produced by White Oak Vineyards

Here's a big reason why...





This is Randal Wilson. He is UC-Davis trained, and he puts his name on the back label of every bottle along with a phone number. I like a man who backs up his product. Nuff said. I have never met Randal except through his wines, but emails have been exchanged and I intend to.


----------



## olusteebus (Oct 18, 2013)

My go to commercial wine.







Yes, I am cheap. $2.97 per bottle. I could buy better wine but I like it a lot

My own


----------



## bakervinyard (Oct 18, 2013)

My favorite commercial wine has to be Justin Vinyard, it's a blend. My everyday commercial is Smith and Son, Pinot Noir. My favorite wine made by myself is probably Red Zinfindel from a juice bucket. Bakervinyard


----------



## dangerdave (Oct 18, 2013)

I gave up commercial wines when I started making my own. I discovered I could make the wines I love, just how I like them! I have to admit, I have never spent more than $15 on a bottle of wine, either from a store or a vinyard, so my experience with commercial wines is limited.

I am my own biggest fan! <sorry, honey>

However, the most delightful wine I have ever had the privilege to sample was joeswine's Coffee Port. Absolutely exquisite!


----------



## ou8amaus (Oct 18, 2013)

Last weekend I tried Greg Norman's Petit Syrah. Wow. Hands down my new favorite. As for my own wines, I need another year for aging to properly answer that.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Oct 18, 2013)

JohnT said:


> A 1995 Opus One. I had to sit down after my first sip.
> The body, the complexity, the balance, it was simply incredible!



i was trying to remember the name and you reminded me. It was a 1997 Opus One. We were in a restaurant in Maui and like john, it knocked our socks off. it was so complex. We had 2 bottles at around $100. It was splurge night.


----------



## seth8530 (Oct 19, 2013)

I wish I could have splurge nights ) :


----------



## LoveTheWine (Oct 19, 2013)

'Luce' is my favorite.
http://www.lucedellavite.com/

A friend of mine was a wine supplier and was doing a wine tasting show. She introduced me to this amazing wine.
The bottle retailed for about $100 though so I haven't had it since (Canada prices)


----------



## bkisel (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm not cheap, I'm frugal...




Liberty Creek Merlot @ $57.00 and some change for a case of 6 1.5L bottles. Taste is decent considering the price and makes a nice top off for the reds I've been making. It has been filling the gaps as I work to build up a stock of my own kit wines.


----------



## dessertmaker (Oct 19, 2013)

Anybody have any good tasting notes on inniskillin ice wines? Specifically how it would compare to a smooth semi sweet Italian Moscato?


----------



## cimbaliw (Oct 19, 2013)

I've had good luck buying 09-10 Bordeauxs for $10-15/bottle and sitting on them. They are universally tannic and complex and have become the bench mark I aim for. A recent trip to Napa has further fueled my delusion that of all the things I control over wine making, tannic structure is the most important. I think this is why Joeswine's 1# raisins/4T oak tannins is so successful. Now how to make a G-Pack substitute without grape skins, seeds or syrup? Pomegranates are awefully high in phenolic compounds and may provide an acceptable substitute for grape skins/seeds.


----------



## dessertmaker (Oct 20, 2013)

cimbaliw said:


> I've had good luck buying 09-10 Bordeauxs for $10-15/bottle and sitting on them. They are universally tannic and complex and have become the bench mark I aim for. A recent trip to Napa has further fueled my delusion that of all the things I control over wine making, tannic structure is the most important. I think this is why Joeswine's 1# raisins/4T oak tannins is so successful. Now how to make a G-Pack substitute without grape skins, seeds or syrup? Pomegranates are awefully high in phenolic compounds and may provide an acceptable substitute for grape skins/seeds.



Ever try dried muscadine skins?


----------



## cimbaliw (Oct 20, 2013)

I have not tried anything other than the oak powder that's readily available. A quick search for dried muscadine skins got me nowhere. I'm kind of intrigued with finding high tannin, nontraditional items like persimmons or almond skins as tannin sources that may lend some flavor as well. I'm just keeping my eyes open for some of this stuff right now.

BC


----------



## Jericurl (Oct 20, 2013)

Right now my favorites are two wines from Grape Creek Winery.

Manthing's mother goes down there every year and introduced these wines to me. The winery seems pretentious as he** to me, but whateves, it's good wine.

Grand Rouge:

Tasting Notes
The 2012 Grand Rouge is an elegant, medium-bodied red blend of Sangiovese and Cinsaut. This semi-sweet blend exhibits graceful characteristics of blackberries, violets and blueberries. Best served chilled.
Alcohol Vol:
12.7%
Blends:
67% Sangiovese 33% Cinsault


And Cabernet Blanc:

Tasting Notes
Our Cabernet Blanc is a distinctive, semi-sweet Rosé produced from Cabernet Sauvignon and has a long and rich history at Grape Creek. The nuances of wild berries, loganberries, strawberries and hints of honeysuckle are unmistakable.
Alcohol Vol:
13.6

I had a glass from a $100 bottle of wine once. It tasted like a tree branch covered in dirt with hints of B.O. and roses. I was not impressed.


----------



## dessertmaker (Oct 21, 2013)

cimbaliw said:


> I have not tried anything other than the oak powder that's readily available. A quick search for dried muscadine skins got me nowhere. I'm kind of intrigued with finding high tannin, nontraditional items like persimmons or almond skins as tannin sources that may lend some flavor as well. I'm just keeping my eyes open for some of this stuff right now. BC



I buy muscadines whenever I can get them and squeeze the soft inside of the grapes into my mouth and discard the skins. I was told by a muscadine winery owner that they are among the most tannic grapes on earth. So I've often wondered if I were to dry the skins I usually discard if they would make a good f-pack.


----------



## olusteebus (Oct 21, 2013)

bkisel said:


> I'm not cheap, I'm frugal...
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty Creek Merlot @ $57.00 and some change for a case of 6 1.5L bottles. Taste is decent considering the price and makes a nice top off for the reds I've been making. It has been filling the gaps as I work to build up a stock of my own kit wines.



You can get that for around $6.50 around here at piggly wiggly. I may try that. How is the chardonnay


----------



## Elmer (Oct 21, 2013)

Just picked up a bottle of Little Black Dress Merlot.
About $10 a bottle.

It is a decent drink.
And my wife really likes the stuff.


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 21, 2013)

dessertmaker said:


> Anybody have any good tasting notes on inniskillin ice wines? Specifically how it would compare to a smooth semi sweet Italian Moscato?


 

I've never had that brand of Ice Wine, but if they are like most Ice wines, it will be very sweet.


----------



## s0615353 (Oct 21, 2013)

The best commercial wine that I have had thus far has to be the Sean Thackrey Pleiades #21. Thackrey is a very eccentric character, and Pleiades is a thought provoking wine that is completely unusual. It is very big in ABV (14.9%) and is a blend of all of the leftover single varietals from his "normal" commercial offerings. #21 was bottled in August 2011 and is mostly Sangiovese, but also contains Voignier, Pinot, Syrah, Mourvedre and Marsanne. It really reminded me of a big, yet balanced Brunello di Montalcino. It was a great birthday wine last year.


----------



## wineforfun (Oct 21, 2013)

dessertmaker said:


> Either one is guaranteed to make those panties drop. Together, the effect should be scary! Muahahaha!



Whoa nelly, now that must be some kinda wine!!!!!


----------



## wineforfun (Oct 21, 2013)

If I buy commercial, I am a fan of Kendall Jackson wines. Summation(Zin,Merlot,Syrah blend) in particular. I don't spend more than $10 - $15 for any commercial bottle. Also, I like 7 Zins Zinfandel. Very good for a commercial Zin.


----------



## Tess (Oct 21, 2013)

Itailian Brunello di Montalcino. Im working on my own right now!! lol


----------



## RotGut76 (Oct 21, 2013)

Naples Italy. Took a cable car (Funicolare) to a part of town above the rest of the city. Stopped in a local pizzeria got some pizza and saw that they were selling wine. What the hell. They guy pulled out an empty San Pelligrino bottle, filled it from a container, capped it with a beer bottle cap/capper.

He charged me 3000 lire which was about $2 US.

I don't know what it was or who made it but hands down the best wine I've had. Not commercial though. Sorry about that.


----------

